
Why Designers Need to Write - antonsten
https://antonsten.com/designers-write/
======
lozzo
Thanks. good reading... although I would argue that other categories need to
(learn to) write too. Developers for instance.

~~~
antonsten
Thanks! And I completely agree. Being a designer, it's what I can relate to
though.

